# dove and pigeon



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Ο διάλογος που έχω είναι ο εξής:
-There is really no way that we can do the wedding without 100 snow-white doves.
-What do you need doves for? City's full of pigeons. And they are free.
-Pigeons? Why do you hate me?​Όπως βλέπουμε σε μια παλιά συζήτηση στο Proz βιολογική διαφορά δεν υπάρχει μεταξύ τους, μόνο στην εμφάνιση υπάρχει. Πώς θα μπορούσαμε να αποδώσουμε αυτή την αντιδιαστολή; Σκέφτηκα περιστέρια και δεκοχτούρες. Καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2010)

Μια λύση είναι αυτή που σκέφτεσαι.

Μια άλλη είναι να ζητάει η νύφη ολόλευκα περιστέρια και ο άλλος να της λέει "τι τα θες τα ολόλευκα; Η πόλη είναι γεμάτη με γκρίζα/σταχτιά περιστέρια, που είναι τζάμπα" κι αυτή να του λέει "Αυτά είναι δεκοχτούρες κι εγώ τα θέλω ολόλευκα" ή κάτι τέτοιο


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2010)

Στη συζήτηση στην οποία παραπέμπεις επισημαίνεται ότι το _dove_ χρησιμοποιείται "εύσημα" και το _pigeon_ "κακόσημα". Ίσως τότε _πιτσούνι_ και _περιστέρι_ (για όποιον υποφέρει από τις κουτσουλιές τους, τα περιστέρια είναι αρκούντως μισητά ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

Ή, για να πιαστώ από την ωραία ιδέα του sarant και την πάσα του Ζαζ, να λέει «αυτά είναι αλήτικα, εγώ τα θέλω καλοαναθρεμμένα».


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2010)

*Οικογένεια : Περιστερίδαι / Columbidae*

*Αγριοπερίστερο *-- Columba linia -- Rock Dove -- Pigeon biset -- Felsentaube. Επίσης Πετροπερίστερο, Βραχοπερίστερο. Το πουλί αυτό είναι ο πρόγονος του γνωστού μας ήμερου περιστεριού (domestic pigeon).

*Φάσσα *-- Columba palumbus -- Wood pigeon -- Pigeon ramier -- Ringeltaube. Η μεγαλύτερη από τις περιστερίδες.

*Φασσοπερίστερο *-- Columba oenas -- Stock Dove -- Pigeon colombin -- Hohltaube. Επίσης Περιστερά η οινάς, Φασσοτρύγονο, Κουτουπάνι (Κύπρος). Μικρότερο σε μέγεθος από τη Φάσσα.

*Τρυγόνι *-- Streptopelia turtur -- Turtle Dove -- Tourterelle des bois -- Turteltaube. Επίσης Τουρτούρα.

*Δεκ(α)οχτούρα* -- Streptopelia decaocto -- Collared Dove-- Tourterelle turque -- Turkentraube. Επίσης Τρυγών η δεκαοκτώ, Περιστερά η δεκαοχτούρα, Τρυγών η αιγυπτιακή.

*Τρυγονοπερίστερο *– Streptopelia orientalis – Rufus Turtle Dove – Tourterelle orientale – Orientturteltaube. Επίσης Τρυγόνι ανατολικό, Τρυγόνι κόκκινο. Πουλί της Ασίας που σπάνια βρίσκεται στην Ευρώπη.

*Φοινικοπερίστερο *– Streptopelia senegalensis – Palm Dove or Laughing Dove – Tourterelle de Sénégal – Palmtraube. Επίσης Τρυγόνι το γελαστό. Πουλί της Αφρικής και της Ν.Δ. Ασίας, φωλιάζει σε περιοχές της Τουρκίας και σπανίζει στην Ελλάδα.

Ντίνος Απαλοδήμος. _Περιγραφικό λεξικό των πουλιών της Ελλάδος_. Αθήνα: Μουσείο Γουλανδρή Φυσικής Ιστορίας, 1993.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι αν πεις λευκά και γκρίζα θα είσαι καλυμμένη.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ για το θαυμάσιο brainstorming. Καταλήγω στο λευκό/σταχτί.


----------



## sarant (May 11, 2010)

Ολόλευκα θα έλεγα. Νύφη είναι η κοπέλα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2010)

Ναι, το αναφέρω κι αυτό. Απλώς δεν χωράει στον υπότιτλο όλες τις φορές που επαναλαμβάνεται.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ο διάλογος που έχω είναι ο εξής:
> -There is really no way that we can do the wedding without 100 snow-white doves.
> -What do you need doves for? City's full of pigeons. And they are free.
> -Pigeons? Why do you hate me?
> [...]


 
Καλημέρα. 
Οι προτάσεις σας στο μίξερ ;):

-Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε τον γάμο χωρίς 100 _ολόλευκες περιστερές_.
-Τι τις θέλεις τις περιστερές; Η πόλη είναι γεμάτη _αλανιάρικα περιστέρια_, που είναι και δωρεάν.
-Περιστέρια; Τι σου έκανα και με μισείς;


Και το αναμενόμενο γιουτουμπάκι, αναφορά στον ψαλμό 55:6 (_And I said, Oh that I had wings like a dove! for then would I fly away, and be at rest / _καὶ εἶπα τίς δώσει μοι πτέρυγας ὡσεὶ περιστερᾶς καὶ πετασθήσομαι καὶ καταπαύσω_)_:

_Wings of a Dove_ - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## azimuthios (May 12, 2010)

Και αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Ο επόμενος περιστερώνας χτίστηκε εδώ.


----------



## EleniD (Oct 9, 2010)

Συμφωνώ για την περιστερά. Κάποτε που έκανα μια δουλειά για τα καλλυντικά Dove και είχα ρωτήσει τη διαφορά μου είχαν πει πως dove είναι η λευκή περιστερά. 

Και μια προσθήκη :) στην τελευταία ατάκα που προτείνεις αzimuthie: Σκέτα/ συνηθισμένα/απλά/γκρίζα περιστέρια; Τι σου έκανα και με μισείς;


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

daeman said:


> [...]
> -Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνουμε τον γάμο χωρίς 100 _ολόλευκες περιστερές_.
> -Τι τις θέλεις τις περιστερές; Η πόλη είναι γεμάτη _αλανιάρικα περιστέρια_, που είναι και δωρεάν.
> -Περιστέρια; Τι σου έκανα και με μισείς;
> [...]


Ε χμ, EleniD, Αζιμούθιος, μουά; 
Συγγενεύουμε στενά, είν' η αλήθεια, αλλά δεν είμαστε ούτε twins ούτε identical.
No worries πάντως, την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ ουκ ολίγες φορές έτσι: ανεβοκατεβαίνοντας στα νήματα, μπερδεύομαι. :)


----------



## EleniD (Oct 10, 2010)

daeman said:


> Ε χμ, EleniD, Αζιμούθιος, μουά;
> Συγγενεύουμε στενά, είν' η αλήθεια, αλλά δεν είμαστε ούτε twins ούτε identical.
> No worries πάντως, την έχω πατήσει κι εγώ ουκ ολίγες φορές έτσι: ανεβοκατεβαίνοντας στα νήματα, μπερδεύομαι. :)



 Συγνώμη, αυτά τα πάνω κάτω όντως με μπερδεύουν συχνά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Una Paloma Blanca - George Baker Selection (kitsch it up, baby! )


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Paloma Negra - Lila Downs​



 
¿A donde te vas, paloma? - Chavela Vargas


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Τώρα πρόσεξα, καθώς ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι έχουμε τη *δεκοχτούρα = collared dove*, ότι το επίσημο λατινικό της όνομα είναι _Streptopelia decaocto_.

The song is a coo-COO-coo, repeated many times. It is phonetically similar to the Greek _decaocto_ ("eighteen"), to which the bird owes its zoological name.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Collared_Dove

Αλλά, καλέ μου, το coo-COO-coo δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το COO-coo... COO τού ΔΕκο-ΧΤΩ.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2011)

Εμένα μ' άρεσε και η ιδέα με τις δεκοχτούρες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Εμένα μ' άρεσε και η ιδέα με τις δεκοχτούρες.



Come again? Υπήρξαν ιδέες για δεκαοχτάρες δεκοχτούρες;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 17, 2011)

Αμέ, πώς:


Alexandra said:


> Σκέφτηκα περιστέρια και δεκοχτούρες. Καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Μόνο που από τότε οι δεκαοχτάρες έχουν γίνει δεκαεννιάρες (και βάλε). :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τώρα πρόσεξα, καθώς ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι έχουμε τη *δεκοχτούρα = collared dove*, ότι το επίσημο λατινικό της όνομα είναι _Streptopelia decaocto_.


http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/decaocto/


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2013)

*Περιστέρια σε αστικό περιβάλλον: ενσάρκωση της αθωότητας και της ειρήνης ή αρουραίοι των ουρανών;*

Μηνιγγίτιδα, κρυπτόκοκκος, σαλμονελώσεις, ψιττάκωση, εγκεφαλίτιδα, διαρροϊκές συνδρομές... Είναι να σου φεύγει το μυαλό.

Όποιος αντέχει για περισσότερα, ας διαβάσει ό,τι γράφει ο M. Hulot εδώ: Lifo 9.10.2013.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Αυτό το αρουραίοι των ουρανών είναι φαντάζομαι εμπνευσμένο από το sky rats. 
Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τα περιστέρια. Στην Ελλάδα κάποτε προσγειώθηκε στο μπαλκόνι μας ένα τυφλό περιστέρι. Το κρατήσαμε για πολλά χρόνια σαν κατοικίδιο μέχρι που πέθανε- έμαθε να βρίσκει το φαγητό του και το νερό του μόνο του με λίγη βοήθεια. Κανένας μας δεν έπαθε τίποτα. Και στο Λονδίνο μια μέρα το χειμώνα ήρθε στο παράθυρο ένα περιστερι με σπασμένο πόδι. Το φροντίσαμε και το παραδώσαμε σε ενα ιατρείο πτηνών. Επίσης δεν πάθαμε τίποτα. 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση στο άρθρο η επικεφαλίδα: _Σαλμονέλα και listeria_. Γιατι μόνο το ένα στα ελληνικά; Τόσο άγνωστη είναι η λιστερίωση;


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2013)

Για να έχουμε μάλιστα και τις σωστές ισορροπίες, _η σαλμονέλα_ και _η λιστέρια_ είναι τα βακτήρια, ενώ _σαλμονέλωση_ και _λιστερίωση_ είναι οι ασθένειες που προκαλούν.


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2013)

Ευτυχισμένη SBE! Και μόνο γι' αυτές τις αναμνήσεις θα σε ζήλευα!


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2013)

mg:
Εδώ ίσως θα κόλλαγε φωτο της τρίχρονης SBE να ταϊζει τα περιστέρια στο Σύνταγμα (με σπόρια αγορασμένα εκεί κοντά).


----------

